
Show HN: Interactive visualisation of US budget (and UK) - dandare
https://us.wikibudgets.org/w/united-states-budget-2016
======
dandare
And here is the UK budget: [https://uk.wikibudgets.org/w/united-kingdom-
budget-2015](https://uk.wikibudgets.org/w/united-kingdom-budget-2015)

